# my water parameters



## justin85 (16 Jul 2013)

Just wanted to run my tank water parameters pass you guys before I order my fish. The tank is 3 weeks old, you can read more about it Here

PH: 6
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate 5ppm
GH: 40ppm
KH: 0 (No reading) 

The KH reading is the main one I want some advice on, is it normal to have a no reading when using ADA aqua soil? also is it a good thing?


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Jul 2013)

Who cares? The numbers (especially the nitrogen numbers) are either meaningless or totally inaccurate.
What do the plants look like? The answer to that question is 50,000 times more important than any readings from goofy test kits.You really need to get away from trying to interpret the tank through the eyes of test kits and just use your own eyes. Are the plants growing? Do they have good color? Is the tank algae free? If the answer to these questions is "yes" then why worry about KH? 6 months from now you might find that the reading becomes a non-zero value, and even that will not really matter.

Also, looking at the long list of ingredients shown in that thread you linked to (I became exhausted just reading that list), why on earth would you buy ADA bottled fertilizers, when you have exactly the same things at 100X the concentration levels in the EI salts that you also bought?

Cheers,


----------



## justin85 (17 Jul 2013)

The ADA ferts were left over from another tank I had setup so I decided to use them up before moving over to the dry ferts, this is what I was advised in another post.


I don't interpret my tank through the eyes of a test kit at all, but when I am just about to introduce my fish I felt the need to ask a question. The plants are growing well and look healthy, there is signs of algae but nothing to worry about and water changes will keep that away.


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Jul 2013)

If the plants are healthy and growing then there is nothing else to worry about. The only real thing to worry about is whether the CO2 injection rate or liquid carbon addition rate is too high. None of that other stuff matters. When you add fish the just keep up the water changes.

Cheers,


----------



## justin85 (17 Jul 2013)

ceg4048 said:


> If the plants are healthy and growing then there is nothing else to worry about. The only real thing to worry about is whether the CO2 injection rate or liquid carbon addition rate is too high. None of that other stuff matters. When you add fish the just keep up the water changes.
> 
> Cheers,


 

The Co2 checker is green so should mean its safe (hopefully)  Thanks for the advice


----------

